# New Auto World Cars



## 66GTODON (Jan 21, 2005)

Anyone know when the next release of Auto World cars will be ? And what bodies will there be in the T-J 500 , or X Traction ? Thanks for any information .

66GTODON :wave:
Don


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*I think the next roll out was to be:*

Trucks: 

http://shop.motorcitytoyz.com/images/12143330817191872941020.jpeg

and 

4 Gear Cars: 

http://shop.motorcitytoyz.com/images/12143268133441399680048.jpeg

http://shop.motorcitytoyz.com/images/12143270305731542023469.jpeg

http://shop.motorcitytoyz.com/images/121432714390951244910.jpeg

Last date I saw was 2009, so I guess there due? 

Bob


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

What ever the next release date is, you might want to add another 90 days to it.. LOL


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

slotcarman12078 said:


> What ever the next release date is, you might want to add another 90 days to it.. LOL


 
:lol::lol::lol: rr


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

whatever,they look really cool for aw!love those trucks!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

they were supposed to released in Oct of last year, then Nov, then they got pushed back until April... so that means they won't be released until July or August, if ever.

I was one of the chumps who bought them pre-ordered.... only to lose about 15 bucks on the transaction when I asked for a refund. Man, was I a sucker. Never again.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

that sucks.i don't like the pre order thing.seems risky,especially when a whole set is involved.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I got off easy, a cheap lesson.... some people here have gotten burned far worse with pre-orders. After the Stuper III debacle and now this, I can safely say that I will never pre-order anything again.


----------



## 66GTODON (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for your replies , I've already seen those on the Motor City site . I was just hoping that someone may have heard when the next T-J 500 might be in the works . Hoping for more cars like the 66Nova , or 63 Buick proto type cars that had been shown in that display case. I picked up some of the 66Nova's ,VW,s and others . This release sold out very quick , I would even be glad to see the same cars , different colors. New bodies would be great to . I'll race anything , as long as it's HO scale. ( More cars , gotta have ) 

Thanks,
66GTODON :wave:

Don


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I hopped on AW's site just for laughs and was quite suprised to find the latest release T jets all available, except for the white ice cream truck. I guess they didn't sell out... This is cool as I really wanted the novas, VW bugs and the panels. There is still hope!! LOL

Also the concept challenge is out, and found one on the bay... That was the initial purpose for the AW visit. I was curious to see if I could find out the track list. The cover art looks like there's some turns larger than 9" radius, but it's apparently just an illusion.. All the alternate track plans look like nothing but 9"ers... Drat!!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The Concept Challenge has 12" curves in it. This guy on e-bay has some on sale and listed the track included. Hurry, only 2 left:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auto-World-Conc...Z2619QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

is AW track any good? What other track can you connect it to?


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

It is Tomy equivalent, don't know quality of track.

Later,
Keith


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Drag bus?*

That bus looks like a great idea for the 4 gear chassis! This looks like a great drag strip car. I guess I will buy my first 4 gear car in about 36 years when these are released!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ummm...*

90 months would be 7.5 years... :freak:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

More like 7.5 light yrs?

...using thrusters, impulse power, or warp speed?

We often speak of growin' up and the commonality we all shared of dog earing the Sears or Monkey Warts Xmas wish book. This however is beyond torture, and easily exceeds the limits of my equivalent "12 yr old's" patience level. I'll wager its against the Geneva convention also still against the law in some states.

The only fitting retort is a post dated payment check that becomes valid somewhere 'bout the time we hit Alpha Centauri.


----------

